
United CEO refused to do an interview about how bad coach seats are - aarghh
https://jalopnik.com/united-ceo-refused-to-sit-coach-for-an-interview-about-1827837046
======
sjdbwixb
I'm pretty tall and I've never had any issues flying economy. I wouldn't call
it comfortable but I can still stuff a bag under the next seat and reach it
later.

~~~
gnicholas
I find it to be quite difficult to reach a bag stowed under the seat in front
of me without shoving my face in the lap of the person sitting next to me.

------
DEADBEEFC0FFEE
A CEO doesn't have to sit in coach. Less affluent folk cannot afford to sit in
1st class.

The way to complain about this service, is to not use the service.

~~~
clhodapp
Flying is not strictly necessary to live but is deeply ingrained into the
"standard" lifestyle in the same way as, say, the internet or industrialized
food products. In my opinion, such society-critical goods and services need to
be legislated because it is nearly impossible to organize an effective mass
boycott of them.

